# Not commiting



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok guys I no its been asked before and I've read alot of post on it but I can't seem to figure out my problem.

This weekend I set up in a cattle pasture next to a large creek. (Sat morning there were thousands of birds sitting here.) I waited for the birds to fly off and then set my spread where they were. There was a ton of sheet water in the area. I set my decoys up in a U shape with the opening faceing the north. The wind was out of the south east and the birds where coming from the North or East all day. Only had a couple come from the west. I only have about 200 dekes which sucks but its all I can afford.

I spread them out so the spread looks bigger and from the road it didn't look bad. I have a real nice e-caller I made this year with to speakers running an MP3 player. My problem is the birds would work me like it was no tomorrow, I even pulled a few flocks from the stratosphere. They would get to about 80-100yds circle a bunch and then bug out. I was using a couple of SS fliers at the back and edge of my spread. I took these down as I thought they were the problem and the next flock did commit closer and I was able ot shoot a few. However I can'tseem to think that these were the issue.

I read about turning down the volume as they get closer could this have been my problem? I was hidden great as I hid behind a huge fallen down tree so they couldn't see me. I had ducks and canadas land on me all day, just couldn't get these pesky snows any closer. Please any suggestions would be great. My spread is 100 silo's,100's shell's, and a few dozen deadlies. Along with 2 SS fliers. Thanks, Guys


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome to snow goose hunting.

First off Id say lose the alphabet when setting up your spread. Go look at some real flocks. Only pattern I ever see them in is possibly the shape of a middle finger on some days. :-?

I would have just set them in tight since you dont have many and you knew they would come back. Then they can get lower before they realize they are deeks.

:beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with Ty. Your decoys should have been sit tighter. The reason being is when you spread your decoys out more which I understand why you did but that lets the geese pick out individual decoys quicker leading to them leaving before you can get a shot.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

The ecaller volume thing could have been the issue, because if its to loud it can become distorted and/or sound way too loud and unnatural


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

we were having the same problem with our decoys... we set them like almost on top of eachother... in like a real tight tight tight group... it must have looked like a big white blob to the snow geese... but they came in a lot better with that setup then when we had them spread out to look like more... just a suggestion.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

You said something that makes me curious fallen down tree? Were there standing trees around this pond? If there were this could definitely be an issue.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

There was no pond just a large creek. There where a few standing tree's in the area. There was a giant fallen one that we hid nehind because blinds wouldn't work in the field. This was a cattle pasture with a ton of sheet water. I dont think the tree's affected anything because there was a few thousand geese sitting on this spot Thursday of last week as well as that Saturday morning. They wanted to be there.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm not going to pretend to be a guru of any sort but I don't think I've actually seen them set and land next to trees. From what I've seen they usually land farther out from them and either hop or walk in. But with water it could be alot different I don't know I guess I've never seen that situation before that I can think of. Of course I don't know how far out from the trees your spread was or anything like that just an idea.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey I do understand where your coming from and I thank yo for your input. I would have to agree with you in most cases. However I watched a few flocks last week as well as early Sat morning land in this area. I wanted to be setup before the morn flight sat but had a hard time locating the farmer to get permission.

My guess is the combonation of having the dekes spread far out and having the caller to loud when they got close didnt help me. I'm going to try and have my spread tighter and turn down the volume on the caller this weekend. We should also be able to dig in some blinds this weekend as the frost has left the ground in sunny area's.

Thanks for all the tips guys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> I'm not going to pretend to be a guru of any sort but I don't think I've actually seen them set and land next to trees. From what I've seen they usually land farther out from them and either hop or walk in. But with water it could be alot different I don't know I guess I've never seen that situation before that I can think of. Of course I don't know how far out from the trees your spread was or anything like that just an idea.


I'd agree on the tree. If possible, setup as far away from any trees as possible.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I only have about 180 decoys and one reel wings flier. Should I have my spread set up with the decoys close together or should i spread them out more to make it look like a bigger flock?


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

a closed up flock is a flock thats getting ready to take off or feels threatend in my book keep em relaxed.


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

I would do both. Spread the decoys out naturally but pack them tight where the blinds will be. IMO snow gees work the most concentrated part of the spread. The decoys packed together will also help hide the blinds. Blend the rest of your decoys from the mass so they look natural.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Well guys I took your advice and found a field with no trees. Set my decoys closer together but strung out in a sweeping line. Put my layout blind at the base of the line with a dozen or so canada fb's mixed in around it. When the geese worked in I turned the caller down to about half as loud, the snow's came in like it was no tomorrow and I was able to shoot quite a few by myself.

I still wish my spread was bigger. It should be I just called sportsman's to see what kind of deal I can get on 35 dozen Silosock's Have to plan for next year as Iowa's season is pretty much over now.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok thanx ill give it a try


----------

